# Simple life size ghost bride projection animated figure



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Here is a simple yet effective way to create a life size fully animated ghost bride economically.
The benefits of using a simple flat shape are ease of creation, no distortion of the image, and easy to store.
A more rounded and fuller figure could also be used, however, the more dimensional the figure becomes, the more distorted the projected
image also becomes on the figure. 
Let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh she is CREEPY! Wow! Very cool and she looks just like a real ghost...very awesome projection...you make me want to add to my project list!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thats great work! Could this be done with clear plexiglass as well? Me thinks that the white foamboard would look odd in the yard in the daytime, plexiglass could be somewhat hidden. I love the idea!


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks! I'm not sure how clear plexiglass would work. While you may be able to do a Peppers Ghost type effect with clear plexi, projecting the image directly onto it would probably just shine right through it. A more frosted translucent plexi might work for rear projecting. Once you have the projector setup with the figure, you could remove the figure during daylight and easily put it back in alignment fairly quickly.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

BIG FAN love this and i love the peppers ghost effect ghost called restless spirits thats my favorite, Awesome work Spect


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

YES....!!!
Very Nice...


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

simply AWESOME!!


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice! Do these have an auto-looping and trigger option? I can see wanting to auto-loop the _Restless Spirit _video in a Pepper's Ghost set-up, but would probably prefer to trigger the _Lost at Sea _video some of the time and auto-loop it the rest.


----------



## scarymajik (Sep 2, 2012)

Spectral Illusions said:


> Here is a simple yet effective way to create a life size fully animated ghost bride economically.
> The benefits of using a simple flat shape are ease of creation, no distortion of the image, and easy to store.
> A more rounded and fuller figure could also be used, however, the more dimensional the figure becomes, the more distorted the projected
> image also becomes on the figure.
> ...


can i use the dvd with projector type??


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Demon Dog, trigger systems would depend on your setup. However, all of our projections are seamless looping. Our "Lost at Sea" and "Runny Man" are static at the head and tail of the clip.

Scarymajik, you can burn the clips to DVD to use with your projector setup.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I wouldn't want to run into this bride unaware, she is soooo spooky!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

This is cool. Wish I had a projector!


----------



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 12, 2011)

I started to work on this same effect but instead of a bride I am having a grim reaper with a lantern..still using the veil as it looks like his cloak..and a real lantern with a flicker light..doing the first test run the other night I forgot to tell my roommate and he came home and saw it standing there...anyone know how to get urine stains out of a rug?...lol


----------



## byrdawg (Sep 24, 2014)

great effect


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Excellent effect!
Nice job!


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*love this effect. I wonder how it would look if you draped a white sheet over a foam or mannequin head on a pole with a base (instead of the foam board)? or maybe if you kerfed the backside of the board so it would have a more rounded or 3D look. I'm curious about people walking past it.*


----------



## Danski (Jan 14, 2015)

I would really love to do something like this with my cursed helmsman. Any chance it would be made so it doesn't sway so much so I could do this with him? Or do you have any plans on doing a little demo with the helmsman. I still have not figured out a good way to display him. With all the swaying I cannot use foam board to cut out. So scum is really my only option.


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm really digging it !


----------



## Danski (Jan 14, 2015)

Danski said:


> I would really love to do something like this with my cursed helmsman. Any chance it would be made so it doesn't sway so much so I could do this with him? Or do you have any plans on doing a little demo with the helmsman. I still have not figured out a good way to display him. With all the swaying I cannot use foam board to cut out. So scum is really my only option.


I meant to say scrim. I hate auto correct. Is there a way to edit your post on here?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Danski said:


> I meant to say scrim. I hate auto correct. Is there a way to edit your post on here?


I believe you need to have at least 10 posts before the ability to edit posts gets unlocked.


----------



## Danski (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok thank you. I appreciate you help.


----------

